# 57 gal Oceanic Illuminata planted tank build (updated 04/11/2011)



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi all,

Thought I would share some progress on my most recent project. I have been setting up a high tech planted tank with basically everything I have ever wanted in it. The tank I'm using will be a 57 gal Oceanic Illuminata tank on a custom made ADA style stand.

I have purchased just about all the equipment I will be using for the tank itself. It goes as follows:

- 57 gal Oceanic Illuminata Tank
- Eheim Professional 3 Electronic 2076 filter (filled with Seachem matrix, ehiem mech and Seachem purigen)
- I will be using my old Hagen Glo light strip, dual T5 HO with two Geissmann bulbs (one flora and one midday)
- Hydor 300W inline heater
- Coralife turbo twist 18X UV sterilizer 
- Sera Co2 reactor (bought off ebay)
- Waiting for some glass lily pipes from aquatic magic on ebay
- 10lb CO2 cylinder with a milwaukee regulator with solenoid
- ADA check valve and glass thermometer (thanks pat)
- I will be using 5 bags of 9L ADA Amazonia I substrate

ADA style stand materials: 
- 1 4x8 sheet of 1 inch plywood 
- couple 2x3's 
- 4 invisible style hinges
- 5 sheets of Formica (plastic laminate)
- contact cement 
- screws, silicone, more screws 
- router bit for cutting the Formica 
- rental of a hole saw and grometts to fill the holes
- 3 cans of black spray paint
- I wish I could buy patience

The stand took about a week and a half to build, with constant visits to Rona for a restock of supplies (always missing something, thanks Maxxboost for the assistance). I wanted to build a stand which would be very minimalistic so as to not take away from the tank itself and at the same time be strong and functional space-wise. I decided to make an ADA style stand (I am a sucker for ADA products, damn you Amano). I used this page to assist me in making one Planted Aquarium Tank Articles - How To - Build an ADA Style Aquarium Stand - Project Aquarium, excellent article to read through. I changed a little bit of the overall structure from the site because I wanted an open back stand for ease of maintenance so I had to reinforce the whole back side of the stand with 2x3's for strength then added the middle brace with 2x3's instead of using a whole sheet of plywood. Makes passing cords and whatnot much easier.

This would be my first time making a stand for a fish tank so I spent quite the number of hours planning every side and cut so it would be flush and clean. Because of the design, any measurement or cut that is done wrong would ruin the stand, structurally and aesthetically. It was also my first time ever trying to attach formica on anything and even using a router to any degree. The use of a hole saw was also a first for me, note to anyone planning to use one, hold the hell on tight because they are not joking when they say it will snap your wrist with the torque. The completed stand has some imperfections but overall I am quite pleased with the outcome. I used some underlayment purchased from Canadian Tire to place under the stand as well as between the tank and the stand so it will assist to level out the tank and cushion against any bumps.

So far the tank is filled with water to let the stand settle out and let the underlayment flatten a bit. I will be emptying the tank out tomorrow and begin to hardscape the tank as I just picked up some plants from mykiss. I will be doing an Iwagumi style tank with some rocks and glosso as the main plants. The plants will be grown emmersed then water added after the carpet has established.

As for fish, I plan to use my old fish from my current planted tank which would be 3 chocolate gouramis (probably get a few more) and axelrod rasboras, probably quite of a number of them to fill in space (there will be lots if any of you know what an iwagumi style tank can look like). I will also stock with some shrimps, love shrimps.

So far the price spent on the equipment and materials is a figment of nightmares but this tank will be my one and only tank left after selling off all my other fish and tanks.

Some pics attached of the stand build and finished product.


----------



## Genyosha (Oct 2, 2010)

I think others would agree, but I would easily buy a stand like that from you


----------



## Maxxxboost (Jun 29, 2010)

LOOKS GOOD!
Can't wait to see it all hooked up


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow, love that big rimless tank. Looking forward to seeing your progress. Great job on the stand too.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice, my girlfriend's dad built me an ADA style stand too! I just have to do the finishing touches like adding a light hanger. 

You have a VERY nice color for that stand though.


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words! 

jkam: I also need to make the light holder as well, I'm planning to use 3/4inch conduit and bend it to go across the tank. Going to prime it and spray it black as well to match the stand. Just gotta figure a way to hang the light and make it look nice.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice indeed. Where did you get the tank? I love it!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

nice work on your stand. very clean looking.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

This is a nice build, and a costly one aswell, but hey at the end of the day it's all worth it....especially at the end of a long hard day coming home kicking of the shoes and socks and relaxing infront of it with a nice cold beer!

Congrats on building the sleek stand, when are you gonna get the soil in and start cycling?

I am pretty sure the tank was purchased from Jl as I've seen these tanks there at the display.... More pics please!!!!


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

_TiDy_ said:


> Thanks for the kind words!
> 
> jkam: I also need to make the light holder as well, I'm planning to use 3/4inch conduit and bend it to go across the tank. Going to prime it and spray it black as well to match the stand. Just gotta figure a way to hang the light and make it look nice.


let me know how that goes, I plan on doing the same thing. I saw it on the same site and plan on trying it out. Just gotta find it the stuff for it and find somewhere to borrow the bender. Keep me in the loop, maybe we can share costs on some of the stuff.


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

The tank was purchased at JL! I saw it and fell in love with it. Since we arn't able to get an ADA tank here in Canada, this oceanic one was the next best bet! I plan to get the soil in today and will be doing a dry start for growing the plants, so no cycling yet. Once the plants are all grown in i will be fillign with water for cycling. I'll get more pics up as soon as I find a place to host lol


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

That should be good, use photobucket as it's super easy to bulk load pics... Then use the img icon on the pic to copy and paste it directly on here.... It's so easy once you do it you won't look back....

As for the dry start I know you mentioned glosso, anything else?


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

you can also use picassa. I find the interface really easy to use


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

thanks for the suggestions. I'm planning to use glosso to make a carpet over the whoel floor. I may use some loonger plants for a background, but haven't decided yet. I'm looking to make a super clean tank.


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

some updated pics ->

Hardscape of the tank after adding ADA substrate: 









Took about four and a half 9L bags to get the amount of substrate in there.

Then spent about 2 and a half hours separating the plants I purchased and plugging them in the dirt. I'm doing the dry start method, so there is just enough water to keep everything moist but not underwater.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

finally some pics with plants!!

Looks really good and I like the fixture aswell, I am quite enjoying the glo I purchased recently!

what kind of fish are you planning on stocking it with or......SHRIMPS? :lol:


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

The fixture will be mounted as soon as I get the conduit from rona to bend and whatnot but no rush on that since the tank isn't filled with water just yet. I'm going to fill the tank with probably around 6 chocolate gouramis and like 100 axelrod rasboras or something like that. AND shrimps!! haha what kind of shrimps....not sure yet...


----------



## Maxxxboost (Jun 29, 2010)

LOok good!
Time to get the light mounted soon!


----------

